# How Can I Find Out The Size Of My Laptop Monitor?



## Jrru2

Hello all

I have a Gateway 600 Series(600YGR) Notebook. It's hinges have become ridiculously loose, and as such I need to order new ones and put them in(I know how to do it and it's much preferable to paying Gateway $300 to give me a new LCD). The only problem is that this model apparently comes in two sizes LCD-wise: 15.0 and 15.7. I don't know which mine is. Is it enough to just put a measuring tape to my monitor? Or is there any other way to find out? It's not in any of my documentation. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## hotskates

Jrru2 said:


> *Is it enough to just put a measuring tape to my monitor? * .


Thats what I would do I'm not sure though if you would measure horizontally or from corner to corner? Maybe someone else knows. Some t.v. screens are measured from corner to corner, thats why I mentioned it.


----------



## kilowatt1

Go to THIS link then click on the two hinges listed. Compare the picture of each set with what is on your laptop.

Good luck.

Kilowatt


----------



## Couriant

LCD viewable size is the same size as stated by the manufacturer, unlike CRTs where their viewable size is smaller than the size specified.

Measure the screen from bottom left to top right. That will give you your size.


----------



## Couriant

or one better:

http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/Gateway/600YGR/3501243sp2.shtml

Is your machine a Celeron or Pentium 4? My guess is that the Pentium 4 is 15.7".


----------



## Jrru2

Mine is Pentium 4. 

And when I measured the monitor from corner to corner(and I assume you're supposed to measure JUST the viewing area and NOT the frame/bezel), it went over 15. A little over 15 and a half, actually.

So, should I assume it's 15.7"?


----------



## Couriant

yeah, I don't think they would put a 15.7" screen with a celeron while putting a 15" on a P4  Well not when I was selling notebooks anyways


----------

